
How Threadless Built Its Online Business - corlapa
http://mixergy.com/threadless-million-tshirts-jeffrey-kalmikoff/
======
vaksel
I think he is like the only person I've read about, who thinks facebook
advertising is great

~~~
AndrewWarner
When he was on Mixergy, Shoemoney told me how he uses Facebook ads effectively
too. But Threadless uses them differently.

\- They only advertise to their fans' friends.

\- They do NOT expect to make sales directly from the ads.

\- They use the ads to get more fans on their Facebook page.

Their business model is based on growing their community, so this approach
works well for them.

